# He gave me everything



## Kavala (Aug 27, 2013)

Eddie, the one horse who made me who I am. He was a 19 year old seal brown mutt who didn't deserve what happened to him. He was boarded at the barn I rode at and was pastured with the horse I rode. He never let me near him, so of course I was curious. I asked a few people and they said, 'Oh thats Eddie. His owners abandoned him here when they realized he had heaves.' 
For my birthday I asked the barn owner if I could take care of him and help him. She said yes. 
So It all began. Eddie worked his way into my heart. The first time I went to see him I couldn't get close to him so I just talked to him. Then the next time he allowed a halter to be put onto him.
I could then lead him around and out of the pasture and into the cross ties to groom him.
When summer came around, I saw how bad his COPD really was. He couldn't breathe. I wasn't allowed to give him medication, as he wasn't my horse. So I just gave him comfort. 
After a whole year with him, we were glued at the hip. He followed me around, and I was teaching him tricks.
Then, right before my birthday they told me. Eddie was being shipped away. His owners wanted to put him somewhere else. I ran out to Eddie and cried and cried. For 4 hours I stayed with him that day. That day was the last time I saw him. The last time I will ever see him. 
He gave me the passion I have for horses. He helped me make the decision to adopt a rescue horse. He saved my life. Without him, I wouldn't be here. And for that, I owe him everything. 
Goodbye Eddie, I will NEVER forget the horse that shaped who I am.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Sweetest story I've heard in a while 
.....

He Was lucky to have u. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

